
Show HN: Start a new habit with daily accountability - lawrencewu
https://dailyhabitmail.com/
======
msrshahrukh
This is something really interesting. There are many apps, which tracks its
users run streak, based on a certain activity. Like headspace for number of
days meditated. This is cool, as you can start any habit with it.

I would suggest for a feature where users with similar goals can track each
others' run streak. Also a mobile app for this will be great.

------
qnsi
Why would I use your product and not habit tracker on my phone with daily
reminder?

